# Toy Making Plans, Question.



## ChrisR (19 Feb 2014)

I am posting my question in this section of the forum, as most of the work required for these projects will be scroll saw related I assume.

Has anyone ordered on line any of the toy patterns/plans from http://www.toymakingplans.com, if so are these plans of a good quality and do you have to do the conversion from (UK) sterling to dollars when paying or do they make the conversion for you.

I would be paying by credit card, so does the credit card company put on any surcharge, sorry if this is a silly question, but I have never ventured to make a purchase outside of the (UK) before, all new ground to me. :shock: 

Many thanks.

Chris R.


----------



## bodgerbaz (19 Feb 2014)

Well they take PayPal Chris so it shouldn't be a problem. If you don't have a PayPal account it's well worth it these days and is very secure. 

You might also want to check out http://toysandjoys.com/ I've used them a couple of times and they have some fabulous well designed plans.


----------



## jonluv (19 Feb 2014)

I bought their Fifties Car set and paid by Paypal, about £9, the plans are easy to follow and printing requirements are minimal

You can download their free Bobsy cars or similar name . I posted some pictures of them today.

Be aware that our A4 is slightly different to USA letter size can cause a slight problem but easily overcome.

I cut the wheels with a hole saw but think a bought type or a lathe made one would be better

It may be possible for me to email you a set for a car if you would like me to try

John


----------



## gilljc (19 Feb 2014)

I have made their vintage biplane, cicatrelli grandprix car, pony and cart, and the digger, also some of the fifties cars plus the free ones. I have had no problems buying and using the plans, which are good quality, as long as you check that your computer doesn't change the scale, but that is checkable, as they have a ruler printed on the plans to check scale. Buying is easy, and as far as I know there is no surcharge. I f you don't have paypal, I would recommend it, it helped me when I was unable to get a purchase delivered from another company, I was able to go through their resolution process and got my money back.
Order and enjoy


----------



## ChrisR (19 Feb 2014)

Many thanks Baz, John and Gill, for your replies, I think I may email Toymakingplans first to try and sort out currency exchange rate.

There is no chance of me using Paypal. 
I have stopped using a (UK) supplier (not wood work related) because they switched their payment method to Paypal. 


John many thanks for the offer of a plan, but another member of this forum Emailed a plan/pattern some time ago, and I was unable to copy it out, It was not the fault of the sender, but my zero computer skills. #-o 


Take care.

Chris R.

Chris R.


----------



## toesy (19 Feb 2014)

Hi Chris

If it helps, I could buy the plan for you, print it and post it to you if you want.

I think I would need your email address, and then I could register it as you.

I'm happy to help, let me know

toesy


----------



## ChrisR (20 Feb 2014)

Toesy.

Many thanks for the offer. I will see how things go, I may well get back to you.

I had a look at the other toy plan site, you posted the link for, looks interesting.

Thanks again.

Chris R.


----------



## finneyb (20 Feb 2014)

Chris,

Exchange rate will be determined by credit card co - its about $1.60 to £1, but will vary slightly through the day and is usually better than bureaus/banks.
Tesco cc do include a charge - although you don't see it - it's hide in the exchange rate - 2.5% from memory.
SAGA cc do not include a charge.
We spend some time in US and always use Saga cc over there. But for the amount you are spending suggest its half of b***** all.

Brian


----------



## ChrisR (20 Feb 2014)

Brian.

Many thanks for the info.

My wife is half American, may be I could claim some form of citizens rights. :lol: 

Chris R.


----------

